# Raskelf Mattress Toppers



## Hezbez

After a sleepless night in the van this weekend due to the hard bed...(ok, it didn't help that the dog kept coming up to me during the night and breathing on me like Darth Vader)...I'm thinking if investing in a couple of Raskelf mattress toppers, or perhaps their Duvalay system.

If anyones got them what do you think of them?

If we go to Pickering will we be able to 'try before we buy' at the Raskelf stand? Do you get them when you order them or are they sent to you at a later date? Are there any discounts to be negotiated at the show?

Thanks


----------



## javea

My wife has a Duvalay and she thinks it is the best thing since sliced bread!

Comfortable on top of the Hymer settee cushion, easy to get out of if you need a little walk in the middle of the night, or fold back if too hot. Can't fault it!


----------



## ThePrisoner

We both have one of the duvalays each. The beauty being that one can be turned inside out so the gap is in the middle giving you room for a cuddle etc. :wink: 

A bit expensive initially but would not be without them now.


----------



## 101578

Jonic's range looks good too. There's nothing worse than a lumpy mattress and someone snoring down your ear all night :x


----------



## GypsyRose

We also find them just great!! Do not regret buying at all!!


----------



## Invicta

When mine is not in the RV I use it indoors as the duvet stays in place.

Without it I am constantly waking up to find the duvet half on the bed and half on the floor.

Wouldn't be without it in the RV

PS I do sleep alone these days!


----------



## Spacerunner

We have the Raskelf medium density topper in the motorhome and are very pleased with it.

Yes, the Raskelf people have a full demo exibition at the shows that they attend where you can try all three of their different densities.


----------



## TheBoombas

We had the same problem wit hhard cusions, tried a few different idea's such as Duvet, Air mattress, camping foam. In the end we bit the bullet and brought two Duvalys, Winter for Mrs Bommba and summer for me.

Yes they are a tad expensive and take up a bit of room. but they are the best we have found and will last a long time. For a comfy, good night sleep, I don't think there is much better.

PS We also have one inside out so as to snuggle up (If you want to that is?)

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Pusser

Hezbez said:


> After a sleepless night in the van this weekend due to the hard bed...(ok, it didn't help that the dog kept coming up to me during the night and breathing on me like Darth Vader)...I'm thinking if investing in a couple of Raskelf mattress toppers, or perhaps their Duvalay system.
> 
> If anyones got them what do you think of them?
> 
> If we go to Pickering will we be able to 'try before we buy' at the Raskelf stand? Do you get them when you order them or are they sent to you at a later date? Are there any discounts to be negotiated at the show?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you very much Hezbez. I don't remember ever seeing this product on here but then again I miss loads. But because of your post I will be the proud ownder of 2 singles summer TOG (Sog what is it with these names) duralay (under carpet felt ??) sleeping modules. Just what I wanted but did not know I did until you started off the post. Many thanks.

It has dawned on me that these could be extra beds when previous squatters call in from time to time and I think they will be happier with these than card board boxes and newspaper. I spoil these b....dy kids I do.


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks everyone, the Duvalay system it is!

Pusser - good idea about using them at home for sleepovers, never thought of this!


----------



## TheBoombas

Excellent on the floor even for sleep overs.
I use them when I vist my son. His spare bed is as hard as a rock.

Brian


----------



## nukeadmin

remembering of course that Outdoorbits is one of the very few if not sole places that you can order these online 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/bedding-c-134.html


----------



## Pusser

nukeadmin said:


> remembering of course that Outdoorbits is one of the very few if not sole places that you can order these online
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/bedding-c-134.html


Sorry about that. I did mention MHF to them when they asked me how I heard of them but having trawled around your website many times I cannot say I have ever seen them. Maybe I didn't notice them as I was looking for other things.


----------



## Hampshireman

We have Raskelf made to measure with the zip on over foam covers and the washable over cover too. One of the best ever buys we made.


----------



## Pusser

This morning my house has been upped by a further two beds and extreme comfort added to my motorhome. A big thank you to Mr. Raskelf Team who delivered my two single Duvalays one day earlier than promised. On the phone they were more than helpful and were more concerned with what the customer wanted than what suited them. 

Therefore I award them 5 Pusstars which is a new International symbol for services to myself.

Thank you Mr Team.


----------



## Hezbez

When are you going to road test them Pusser?
Lets us know what you think of them!


----------



## Pusser

Hezbez said:


> When are you going to road test them Pusser?
> Lets us know what you think of them!


We woz oft to France tomorrow but we have cancelled it for the third time. So we are almost certainly, but cannot guarantee, that with fair weather and a spring in my step, to go about UK looking for somewhere that when we get there, we are glad we went.

I will of course report back on the Duvalays probably before the weekend after next.

In the interim period my son launched himself onto one as I was unpacking the second and announced it was really comfortable and the missus relunctantly layed on it and announced it was OK.

OK from the missus means wonderful in any other language.

So looks good, even promising but the real test will be in Porky next week.


----------

